

Ripple Primer - philrapo
https://ripple.com/ripple_primer.pdf

======
bubblepop
I don't get it, I signed up for an account on Ripple but unlike Bitcoin it is
hard to start using.

They only gave me an address : razy5ruUbj6vSkLqbBm92efjKpX9xcx1cA And it turns
out that I have two options:

a) receive XRP from another user b) join some sort of raffle?

~~~
philrapo
I just sent you some XRP to get started.

~~~
goldenkey
Thanks helicopter s/Ben/Phil/

